# Who's having an epidural?



## crossroads

Me! Me!

I had one with my first baby and it was AMAZING. So relaxing and completely pain free. :thumbup:

I was scared about labour all through my first pregnancy. I'm not scared this time :happydance:


----------



## Tinylo

I didn't have one last time as I was to close to having my LO by the time I "begged" for one!!! :nope:

If they did mobile epidurals at my hospital then I would defo have one, but they don't and I don't want to run the risk of of having a full epi and then having to have an assisted instrument delivery.:nope:


----------



## crossroads

Tinylo I had a full epidural and it only took me 40mins to push my baby out (it was my first baby too). Totally unassisted.

Did your labour progress very fast? Hence not being able to get an epi in time


----------



## 24/7

I don't plan on having an epidural, as I want to go to the local birthing centre and leave ASAP afterwards, but am openminded and will do what feels right at the time. xx


----------



## Eternal

I am, I really hope i can have a natural birthing experience again, but even if i do i have to have an epi and be in theartre as its twins. My hubby wants me to have a elective c section though,


----------



## samzi

Its a very very last resort for me. i managed without with my daughter and im hoping i do fine this time as well x


----------



## Tinylo

crossroads said:


> Tinylo I had a full epidural and it only took me 40mins to push my baby out (it was my first baby too). Totally unassisted.
> 
> Did your labour progress very fast? Hence not being able to get an epi in time

Crossroads, yes it was very quick, 3 hours from 4 to 10cm..........and the anethatist (sp) was in theatre. I was told quick progression was probably the reason it was very painful (and I'm such a wimp) :dohh: Hoping as this is No2 that it'll be quicker and that'll I'll know how to cope with the pain better (yeah who am I kidding !!)

40 minutes of pushing, blimey that is quick.......I took longer than that without an epi :blush:


----------



## robinator

I plan on having one. I'm such a pain wuss that I like to have nitrous oxide at the dentist for a _cleaning_. The only thing I'm worried about is having it too soon. I've heard stories of women who get it at 2cm and end up pooping on their beds a couple of times. My friend told me if you wait until 6cm you'll have felt your poops coming and gotten yourself to a toilet. Then you can relax with your epidural with no embarrassing......episodes. :winkwink:


----------



## chuck

No way not again unless they have to cut baby out again.


I hated mine and everything I couldnt so with it.


----------



## Poppeteer

Yes 100% yes!

Had it first time with dd even before I was induced and my labour was amazing.... Relaxed, calm and pain free!


----------



## Weeplin

I don't know. Depends how it goes I suppose, it went a bit wrong with my son. Made my belly super itchy and only worked down one side.


----------



## GDrag

Hell yesss! I don't think I'd want LO to come without one!


----------



## NewMummyx

Im not sure tbh, Im trying to keep an open mind about the birth :flower:


----------



## ChristinaRN

YES YES YES! Have had 3 and LOVE them! Never had any complications and have never been limited by one. My 1st daughter came out with 20 mins of pushing, unassisted. My son came out in 15 minutes unassisted and my last daugther came out in 3 pushes! My labors were all relatively quick (8-10 hrs for my first, 6 hrs for my last) so I got to enjoy the whole process peacefully and was totally rested when pushing time came. I have every intention of getting my epidural again.


----------



## CandiceSj

I don't plan on it, but I am very open to asking for one if I start to be in so much pain. I don't want to go in with a very strict idea because things are so unpredictable and I don't want to end up having a disastrous birth experience. If I went in with the idea that I am having an epidural and end up needing a C-section because of it, I will blame myself. If I go in with the idea that i will get an epidural and have a pain-free labour but it progresses too fast and I miss the chance and end up having to deal with the pain, I will probably not think of it as a good experience. 

I had one with my first but I went in not wanting one. It ended up being great, I took a nap, woke up and was ready to push. They had to give me pitocin when I was ready to push because contractions were a bit too spaced out, but it went really well and she was out within 30 minutes of pushing.


----------



## CandiceSj

NewMummyx said:


> Im not sure tbh, Im trying to keep an open mind about the birth :flower:

This is a very good idea! It's harder to be disappointed that way. Have an idea of what you might prefer but keep an open mind and let things progress as they will. :)


----------



## charxxx

For the people who have had an epidural before.. Whens the right time to ask for it? Is it the earlier you mention it, the better sort of thing..? I really want one with this baby as I had a horrible time giving birth to my daughter and I want this one to be more relaxed but I'm really worried that I'll be unable to have one as its supposed to be quicker giving birth the 2nd time :wacko: xx


----------



## chlojones

what does ds and dd mean? its doing my head in haha, im having an epidural xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

ds=dear son
dd=dear daughter :flower:

I'll be having a spinal as I'm getting a c-section for medical reasons.


----------



## chlojones

Ozzieshunni said:


> ds=dear son
> dd=dear daughter :flower:
> 
> I'll be having a spinal as I'm getting a c-section for medical reasons.

Thanks its been getting on my nerves all week, dont know what all this lingo is haha xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, it's ok. If you go into the forum help section at the top, there is a list of all the abbreviations we use :)


----------



## chlojones

Ozzieshunni said:


> lol, it's ok. If you go into the forum help section at the top, there is a list of all the abbreviations we use :)

OMG thanks for that hunni, hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## Gbobs

I'm aiming not to have one as I really don't like the thought of losing my feeling and not being able to move around. I have quite a high pain threshold so am hoping to deal with the pain. It is my first however so I'm not ruling anything out until I get there.


----------



## shazmos

100% yes!!!

Didn't have one with my first and i thought i was dying and told the MW so too.
Had one with my second and it was the best thing ever, i laughed and joked until I felt the need to push.

Hope i have time to get to have one this time.

xx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev161pb___.png
https://davf.daisypath.com/kF9A.png 
https://lbyf.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/hcymf73.jpghttps://lbyf.lilypie.com/hcym.png 
https://lbyf.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/ZExBlgl.jpghttps://lbyf.lilypie.com/ZExB.png


----------



## chuck

I find it strange how many of you are opting into having large amounts of potentially dangerous drugs injected into your spine like its nothing!! Each to their own but most people arent given enough info abut epi's - getting one should be thought about really seriously, its not like popping a paracetamol. 

I didn't think seriously enough about mine and it had dire consequence for the outcome of my labour. I didn't get to give birth because of my epi. I suffered a baby removal because I didn't think I could cope with the synto drip after being in labour for 24 hours already. Big mistake. I should have tried, but I gave in to the idea of epi's being what you do in labour and ended up immobile on my back with a baby who shockingly wouldn't turn around to allow me to dilate.

I've done a lot of thinking and reading over the past year and I'm glad my MW has the same opinion as me that epi's shouldn't even be on the menu unless you're having complications as more often then not they cause what should be a normal natural labour - you know what your body is designed to do to not happen.

I hated my epi...then it got broken by incompetent staff and I had to have a spinal too...ergh disgusting.


----------



## Cherrybinky

This is my first baby and despite everyone telling me horror stories and about how painful it is, Im opting for no epidural. Im doing the Mongan Hypnobirthing method along with water birth and gas and air so far. Although, who knows once Im there as my pain threshold is terribly low!
x


----------



## emily86

just be prepared for if it don't work out, I had one with my firstborn and the epi didn't work, they topped it up twice and I still didn't go numb. 
So this time round, im skipping it x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

chuck, there are exceptions. I would much rather have a natural birth, but LO's health prevents that. I would say that yes, you had a bad experience and it's unfortunate, but no one asked whether epis were ok or not. She just asked who was having one.


----------



## chuck

Ozzieshunni said:


> chuck, there are exceptions. I would much rather have a natural birth, but LO's health prevents that. I would say that yes, you had a bad experience and it's unfortunate, but no one asked whether epis were ok or not. She just asked who was having one.

You seemed to have missed the jist of what I was saying, not that epis are bad but rather that *I* am shocked more women dont think more seriously about getting them when they should only ever be a last resort rather than a common place or even routine cure all that perpetuates the idea that labour and birth needs to be medicated in order for a woman to cope seeing as they are potentially dangerous to mother and child when not necessary why put yourself at additional risks?

I haven't said anywhere whether an epi is ok or not.


----------



## crossroads

chuck said:


> I find it strange how many of you are opting into having large amounts of potentially dangerous drugs injected into your spine like its nothing!! Each to their own but most people arent given enough info abut epi's - getting one should be thought about really seriously, its not like popping a paracetamol.
> 
> I didn't think seriously enough about mine and it had dire consequence for the outcome of my labour. I didn't get to give birth because of my epi. I suffered a baby removal because I didn't think I could cope with the synto drip after being in labour for 24 hours already. Big mistake. I should have tried, but I gave in to the idea of epi's being what you do in labour and ended up immobile on my back with a baby who shockingly wouldn't turn around to allow me to dilate.
> 
> I've done a lot of thinking and reading over the past year and I'm glad my MW has the same opinion as me that *epi's shouldn't even be on the menu unless you're having complications *as more often then not they cause what should be a normal natural labour - you know what your body is designed to do to not happen.
> 
> I hated my epi...then it got broken by incompetent staff and I had to have a spinal too...ergh disgusting.

Sorry but I couldn't diagree more. My epidural gave me a fantastic, relaxed, calm and happy labour. Just because you didn't like your epi doesn't mean that you should restrict other womens access to one.


----------



## katrina1987

This being my second birth, with my DS I was adamant that I wasn't going to have an epidural and I didn't and I was glad I didnt. I won't have one with this one either, even if I am in stacks of pain. I don't know how people can say in advance Im def having one, when it may not be that painful, that long. It's hard to say until your actually in labour


----------



## TexasUni

I think that epidurals are unnecessary in most cases. The chances of it causing unnecessary intervention keeps me away from the idea!

Sooo, I will be refraining from giving in to the temptation of it!! Or so I hope!!! 

My close friend gave birth recently completely natural, there are techniques you can use to ease the pain (which is the body's way of preparing for delivery-- drugs can slow that down.) I'd just rather not take any chances!


----------



## Blah11

Defo not for me :) I know I can do it without and don't like the idea of them tbh. I think theyre a bit unnessecary, besides I'm hoping for a home water birth so I cant have one anyway LOL


----------



## Treelo

I dont know yet, i might it depends at the time tbh but i wont rule it out.

I was totally against the epi on my 1st and 2nd. My 1st was 5hr labour and i had gas and air and my 2nd labour was 1hr 40mins no pain relief as i took one puff off the G&A and wanted to be sick so didnt have anymore.


----------



## xxEMZxx

No, I don't plan to but I will prob beg for one like I did last time. By the time I asked with Liam I was 8-9 cm so they wouldn't let me! lol.


----------



## Gretaa

I'm having it as my mum suggested it to me. She gave birth to my brother with epidural and she said that she felt pain for approximately 15min and then that's it - painless labour. I'm listening to her! I'm not good with pain handling :D


----------



## jac33

I don't fancy one at all, hate needles and don't fancy not being able to move, this is my first baby though hope I can manage on just gas and air


----------



## lynnikins

im not allowed one due to a spinal condtion with scaring which would make placing one nigh impossible for someone who knew my back and extremely dangerous for someone who had never seen a xray of it.

after having the medical interventions with no time for an EPI with ds1 then having ds2 with a near natural labor and natural birth theres no way i want unessacary medications pumped into my body that pose a risk to me or my child, pain meds dont often work on me anyway lol so likely chance is even if i could have one it wouldnt work :rofl: which makes me say no, 
If all went to pot and it became an emergancy they would have to put me right out under a general anesthetic for a c-section but thats fine , i plan to be in as much control of this birth as possible though using TENS and Water in alternation to provide pain relief as well as relaxation techniquies


----------



## Rebaby

I don't see why anyone would plan for an epidural when they don't know what their labour will be like :shrug:

I think it's really important to be open-minded about pain relief, maybe have a few ideas of what you would or wouldn't like, for example, saying "I am not keen on the idea of delivering in water so don't fancy using the pool for pain relief", or saying "I want to be aware of everything that is going on so i don't want to use pethidine" but being open-minded about how your labour might progress and also about all the different options out there.

I think people tend to think the options as being gas and air, pethidine or epidural, when i reality there's quite a few others, like tens machine, water (bath, shower or pool), movement, massage, natal hypnotherapy etc.

I really hoped to avoid an epidural when i was pregnant with our son and hoped to use tens, a pool if available and gas and air. Unfortunately i wasn't able to labour in the pool and although the gas and air was effective i was disappointed in my tens. I was also on synto to accelerate my labour by making contractions stronger and more regular and after a few hours of that felt i really couldn't cope any longer and had an epidural. It was the right choice for me at the time and i don't regret it at all but even though it worked well for me i am not planning to have another epidural this time.

I will have another epidural if i _need_ one and if it's the best option for me at the time, likewise i am open-minded about trying other methods of pain relief too but i am hoping to avoid having one if i can as i would like to birth as naturally as possible.

I don't think there's anything wrong with epidurals, i think pain relief in labour is a personal choice, but i do find it weird that people who have never experienced labour are choosing to request an epidural before they even know what contractions feel like :shrug: it just puzzles me.


----------



## crossroads

Rebaby said:


> I don't see why anyone would plan for an epidural when they don't know what their labour will be like :shrug:
> 
> I think it's really important to be open-minded about pain relief, maybe have a few ideas of what you would or wouldn't like, for example, saying "I am not keen on the idea of delivering in water so don't fancy using the pool for pain relief", or saying "I want to be aware of everything that is going on so i don't want to use pethidine" but being open-minded about how your labour might progress and also about all the different options out there.
> 
> I think people tend to think the options as being gas and air, pethidine or epidural, when i reality there's quite a few others, like tens machine, water (bath, shower or pool), movement, massage, natal hypnotherapy etc.
> 
> I really hoped to avoid an epidural when i was pregnant with our son and hoped to use tens, a pool if available and gas and air. Unfortunately i wasn't able to labour in the pool and although the gas and air was effective i was disappointed in my tens. I was also on synto to accelerate my labour by making contractions stronger and more regular and after a few hours of that felt i really couldn't cope any longer and had an epidural. It was the right choice for me at the time and i don't regret it at all but even though it worked well for me i am not planning to have another epidural this time.
> 
> I will have another epidural if i _need_ one and if it's the best option for me at the time, likewise i am open-minded about trying other methods of pain relief too but i am hoping to avoid having one if i can as i would like to birth as naturally as possible.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with epidurals, i think pain relief in labour is a personal choice, but i do find it weird that people who have never experienced labour are choosing to request an epidural before they even know what contractions feel like :shrug: it just puzzles me.

My personal view is, why mess around with tens or gas and air when you can head straight for the big boy and then spend the entirety of your labour relaxing and reserving your energy ready to push. Not to mention actually enjoying labour, which you can do with an epidural, absolutely pain free. Not to mention that if you wait too long you may not be able to get an epidural when you really want one. Nine months ago when I gave birth to my daughter (epidural and 100% unassisted vaginal delivery) I remember relaxing and snoozing for the bulk of my labour whilst my body did the work for me, then the midwife woke me up and said it's ready to push. 40 minutes later my baby was in my arms. I felt refreshed.

There are no medals for pain.


----------



## aliss

crossroads said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why anyone would plan for an epidural when they don't know what their labour will be like :shrug:
> 
> I think it's really important to be open-minded about pain relief, maybe have a few ideas of what you would or wouldn't like, for example, saying "I am not keen on the idea of delivering in water so don't fancy using the pool for pain relief", or saying "I want to be aware of everything that is going on so i don't want to use pethidine" but being open-minded about how your labour might progress and also about all the different options out there.
> 
> I think people tend to think the options as being gas and air, pethidine or epidural, when i reality there's quite a few others, like tens machine, water (bath, shower or pool), movement, massage, natal hypnotherapy etc.
> 
> I really hoped to avoid an epidural when i was pregnant with our son and hoped to use tens, a pool if available and gas and air. Unfortunately i wasn't able to labour in the pool and although the gas and air was effective i was disappointed in my tens. I was also on synto to accelerate my labour by making contractions stronger and more regular and after a few hours of that felt i really couldn't cope any longer and had an epidural. It was the right choice for me at the time and i don't regret it at all but even though it worked well for me i am not planning to have another epidural this time.
> 
> I will have another epidural if i _need_ one and if it's the best option for me at the time, likewise i am open-minded about trying other methods of pain relief too but i am hoping to avoid having one if i can as i would like to birth as naturally as possible.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with epidurals, i think pain relief in labour is a personal choice, but i do find it weird that people who have never experienced labour are choosing to request an epidural before they even know what contractions feel like :shrug: it just puzzles me.
> 
> My personal view is, why mess around with tens or gas and air when you can head straight for the big boy and then spend the entirety of your labour relaxing and reserving your energy ready to push. Not to mention actually enjoying labour, which you can do with an epidural, absolutely pain free. Not to mention that if you wait too long you may not be able to get an epidural when you really want one. Nine months ago when I gave birth to my daughter (epidural and 100% unassisted vaginal delivery) I remember relaxing and snoozing for the bulk of my labour whilst my body did the work for me, then the midwife woke me up and said it's ready to push. 40 minutes later my baby was in my arms. I felt refreshed.
> 
> There are no medals for pain.Click to expand...

The epidural slowed my labour quite badly and my son was born with a broken collarbone as a result.

Shoulder dystocia, amongst other complications (ie. emergency C-section, fetal heart rate issues) do exist with an epidural, and some of them (ie emerg C-sections) are not even uncommon either, so it's not really a matter of "WHY NOT?" it's a matter of "WHY".

Yes, I went a good 24 hours in full labour without feeling any pain. And my newborn screamed 24/7 with a fracture. Was my lack of pain worth it? Hell no. And if I wasn't so ignorant about the risks of epidural (I didn't know there was any, I just thought "heck yes, no pain!!") then maybe it would have been avoided.

I think there's nothing wrong with women choosing an epidural but let's not be ignorant to the fact that it is a procedure that carries risks, some that are quite dangerous.


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

ive decided that i dont want an epidural
i want to be able to feel my contractions and push as i need to.
Ive got quite a high threshold so i just want to go with gas and air ( all being well ! )


----------



## calliebaby

I had an all natural birth (I'm in the US and we don't get the choice of gas and air either) and I went from 3cm to 10cm in 2 hours. I pushed him out in 14 minutes. I loved everything about my birthing experience and if all goes well with the next one, I plan to do it natural again.:thumbup:


----------



## celine

katrina1987 said:


> This being my second birth, with my DS I was adamant that I wasn't going to have an epidural and I didn't and I was glad I didnt. I won't have one with this one either, even if I am in stacks of pain. I don't know how people can say in advance Im def having one, when it may not be that painful, that long. It's hard to say until your actually in labour

This is how I feel too, I never had one with my first and i am proud but this time if I need it I will ask, last time was very quick and I managed on pethadione alone, if it happens again this time it would be great but I wont rule it out :)


----------



## Blah11

crossroads said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why anyone would plan for an epidural when they don't know what their labour will be like :shrug:
> 
> I think it's really important to be open-minded about pain relief, maybe have a few ideas of what you would or wouldn't like, for example, saying "I am not keen on the idea of delivering in water so don't fancy using the pool for pain relief", or saying "I want to be aware of everything that is going on so i don't want to use pethidine" but being open-minded about how your labour might progress and also about all the different options out there.
> 
> I think people tend to think the options as being gas and air, pethidine or epidural, when i reality there's quite a few others, like tens machine, water (bath, shower or pool), movement, massage, natal hypnotherapy etc.
> 
> I really hoped to avoid an epidural when i was pregnant with our son and hoped to use tens, a pool if available and gas and air. Unfortunately i wasn't able to labour in the pool and although the gas and air was effective i was disappointed in my tens. I was also on synto to accelerate my labour by making contractions stronger and more regular and after a few hours of that felt i really couldn't cope any longer and had an epidural. It was the right choice for me at the time and i don't regret it at all but even though it worked well for me i am not planning to have another epidural this time.
> 
> I will have another epidural if i _need_ one and if it's the best option for me at the time, likewise i am open-minded about trying other methods of pain relief too but i am hoping to avoid having one if i can as i would like to birth as naturally as possible.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with epidurals, i think pain relief in labour is a personal choice, but i do find it weird that people who have never experienced labour are choosing to request an epidural before they even know what contractions feel like :shrug: it just puzzles me.
> 
> My personal view is, why mess around with tens or gas and air when you can head straight for the big boy and then spend the entirety of your labour relaxing and reserving your energy ready to push. Not to mention actually enjoying labour, which you can do with an epidural, absolutely pain free. Not to mention that if you wait too long you may not be able to get an epidural when you really want one. Nine months ago when I gave birth to my daughter (epidural and 100% unassisted vaginal delivery) I remember relaxing and snoozing for the bulk of my labour whilst my body did the work for me, then the midwife woke me up and said it's ready to push. 40 minutes later my baby was in my arms. I felt refreshed.
> 
> There are no medals for pain.Click to expand...

I enjoyed my labour and had no epidural :shrug: I worked with my body, and was very relaxed during contractions as I hypnobirthed. I only had to push for 27 minutes and also felt refreshed when she was born.

& There might be no medals but I was/am immensely proud of myself for not opting for an epidural.


----------



## crossroads

aliss said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why anyone would plan for an epidural when they don't know what their labour will be like :shrug:
> 
> I think it's really important to be open-minded about pain relief, maybe have a few ideas of what you would or wouldn't like, for example, saying "I am not keen on the idea of delivering in water so don't fancy using the pool for pain relief", or saying "I want to be aware of everything that is going on so i don't want to use pethidine" but being open-minded about how your labour might progress and also about all the different options out there.
> 
> I think people tend to think the options as being gas and air, pethidine or epidural, when i reality there's quite a few others, like tens machine, water (bath, shower or pool), movement, massage, natal hypnotherapy etc.
> 
> I really hoped to avoid an epidural when i was pregnant with our son and hoped to use tens, a pool if available and gas and air. Unfortunately i wasn't able to labour in the pool and although the gas and air was effective i was disappointed in my tens. I was also on synto to accelerate my labour by making contractions stronger and more regular and after a few hours of that felt i really couldn't cope any longer and had an epidural. It was the right choice for me at the time and i don't regret it at all but even though it worked well for me i am not planning to have another epidural this time.
> 
> I will have another epidural if i _need_ one and if it's the best option for me at the time, likewise i am open-minded about trying other methods of pain relief too but i am hoping to avoid having one if i can as i would like to birth as naturally as possible.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with epidurals, i think pain relief in labour is a personal choice, but i do find it weird that people who have never experienced labour are choosing to request an epidural before they even know what contractions feel like :shrug: it just puzzles me.
> 
> My personal view is, why mess around with tens or gas and air when you can head straight for the big boy and then spend the entirety of your labour relaxing and reserving your energy ready to push. Not to mention actually enjoying labour, which you can do with an epidural, absolutely pain free. Not to mention that if you wait too long you may not be able to get an epidural when you really want one. Nine months ago when I gave birth to my daughter (epidural and 100% unassisted vaginal delivery) I remember relaxing and snoozing for the bulk of my labour whilst my body did the work for me, then the midwife woke me up and said it's ready to push. 40 minutes later my baby was in my arms. I felt refreshed.
> 
> There are no medals for pain.Click to expand...
> 
> The epidural slowed my labour quite badly and my son was born with a broken collarbone as a result.
> 
> Shoulder dystocia, amongst other complications (ie. emergency C-section, fetal heart rate issues) do exist with an epidural, and some of them (ie emerg C-sections) are not even uncommon either, so it's not really a matter of "WHY NOT?" it's a matter of "WHY".
> 
> Yes, I went a good 24 hours in full labour without feeling any pain. And my newborn screamed 24/7 with a fracture. Was my lack of pain worth it? Hell no. And if I wasn't so ignorant about the risks of epidural (I didn't know there was any, I just thought "heck yes, no pain!!") then maybe it would have been avoided.
> 
> I think there's nothing wrong with women choosing an epidural but let's not be ignorant to the fact that it is a procedure that carries risks, some that are quite dangerous.Click to expand...

Most epidurals have no negative consequences aside from a slight slowing of labour (but when you're blissfully pain free that's not a big deal). Sorry you had a bad experience but you're in the minority.

Every method of giving birth has risks.


----------



## Rebaby

crossroads said:


> Most epidurals have no negative consequences aside from a slight slowing of labour (but when you're blissfully pain free that's not a big deal). Sorry you had a bad experience but you're in the minority.
> 
> Every method of giving birth has risks.

Actually, i think as a people who had a positive labour experience and normal unassisted delivery following epidural anaesthesia you and i are in the minority. The complications of the use of epidurals are well documented.

I genuinely do not have a problem with people chosing to have epidurals, and chose it for myself but i am a HCP and was fully aware of the risks, i think a lot of the time people who chose epidurals don't make an informed decision as they're not fully aware of the risks at the time of making the decision.

An epidural is a medical intervention, so all i was saying was that i found it strange that people were chosing to have a medical intervention during their labour without first seeing if they could cope with the pain in other less risky ways.

Here is a recent article from the NCT re: epidurals which i thought was relevant:

https://www.nct.org.uk/press-office/press-releases/view/128


----------



## Blah11

^ reminds me of peoples attitudes to elective csections too. I think they forget its major surgery, just like an epidural is an anaesthetic being injected into your spinal fluid :shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^I would say to be cautious how you say this. Some people have no choice but to get an elective c-section. Every time I see these posts, I feel guilty about my c-section, but I know it's best for the baby.


----------



## Blah11

Ozzieshunni said:


> ^^I would say to be cautious how you say this. Some people have no choice but to get an elective c-section. Every time I see these posts, I feel guilty about my c-section, but I know it's best for the baby.

Of course. I was more referring to the people who are scared of vaginal birth and what it might do down there :shrug: too posh to push!


----------



## aliss

^I don't think she's referring to medical electives (which I'm having as a result of epidural complications!!!!) but girls who are clueless as to real risks of surgery... not that it's so common in Canada or the UK, but def. more common in the US and South Africa


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Too true. Thanks for the clarification. I sometimes feel so so guilty that I can't have a natural birth and probably never will have one. After the birth of this child, we are intending to move back to California and I'm pretty sure I'll be fought at every turn to have a VBAC, even if our next LO does not have heart block. :cry:


----------



## LockandKey

Not I

said the fox


----------



## celine

Yes Im from South Afroca and 90% of my friends all opt selective sections. So when we moved to Holland and I wanted a section boy was I in for a surprise lol


----------



## NuKe

100% NO. I had one first time round and it didn't do a dam thing! Nobody ever tells you theres a 1 in 10 chance it won't work for you!! Now I know it's not so bad I'll do it on G&A only.


----------



## Rees

crossroads said:


> My personal view is, why mess around with tens or gas and air when you can head straight for the big boy and then spend the entirety of your labour relaxing and reserving your energy ready to push. Not to mention actually enjoying labour, which you can do with an epidural, absolutely pain free. Not to mention that if you wait too long you may not be able to get an epidural when you really want one. Nine months ago when I gave birth to my daughter (epidural and 100% unassisted vaginal delivery) I remember relaxing and snoozing for the bulk of my labour whilst my body did the work for me, then the midwife woke me up and said it's ready to push. 40 minutes later my baby was in my arms. I felt refreshed.
> 
> There are no medals for pain.

I enjoyed my labour with only gas and air, I had no epidural and wrote that into my notes and if I asked for one my mum and OH were to say no, you don't want one, you don't need one.

I have a stupidly low pain threshold too. My labour was 15 hours long and for 10 hours I had no pain relief until I got to the hospital and had the gas and air, I was leant over the bed and was sucking on the gas and air, my mum was saying "deeeeeeeeep breaths" (was breathing in on deeeeeeep and out on breaths) and someone was rubbing the base of my back. I lost 3 hours doing that!

I pushed for only 20 mins without ANY pain relief.

It is each to their own, but I don't want an epidural again and again that will be written into my birth plan and stamped all over my notes.

Obviously if I really am not coping and my mum and OH can see that then I will have one, but I don't want one, I'd rather have a home birth, but think I'll be disallowed again, this time due to group B strep and high blood pressure :shrug:

I was pleased last time with how the birth went, however this time I'd like to leave from the delivery suite and not have to discharge myself from the ward 22 hours later!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks but no thanks. Not for me. :nope: I went unmedicated (no gas/air since im in the US) with DS, a full 30 hours worth and back labor 99% of the time and hurt like hell! But ya know what? There was NEVER a more spiritual time in my life than giving birth. I have never witnessed God in that way before (except for when I MCed and even this was more powerful than that) and i dont believe i ever will unless i give birth,unmedicated, again or I die. It was empowering. It was amazing. Being in transition and that dreamy like state was better than any other drug. Sure it hurt when the contractions came, but other than that it was an out of body experience. I am grateful for having had that. And I am totally psyched to have experienced God like that. WOW. Amazing.


----------



## Seity

We don't have gas and air as an option, but you couldn't pay me to give birth without the drugs. They were brilliant! If I had to go through labor again. I'm not waiting an hour, but signing up for the epidural the second I get to the hospital. The contractions were unbearable, nonstop, one on top of the other with no break in between. I don't believe in inflicting unnecessary pain on myself.
I had a very fast labor, which is probably why it was so much worse. I went from 3cm to 10cm in 4 hours and pushed him out in 5 minutes.


----------



## HollieQ

Ow ow ow i'm scared of everything and haven't got a clue what i want when i give birth for the first time in november!

Doesn't it feel just horrendous when it's going into your back? :nope:


----------



## Poppeteer

HollieQ said:


> Ow ow ow i'm scared of everything and haven't got a clue what i want when i give birth for the first time in november!
> 
> Doesn't it feel just horrendous when it's going into your back? :nope:

Not at all, they gave me a local anaesthetic first which felt like a light cat scratch and then you don't really feel anything.

I'm bad with pain, I tend to dwell on it and become useless.... It totally engulfs my every being and I'm unable to focus on anything but the sensation. I didn't want my birth marred by the experience of pain, so i opted for an epidural....I'm glad I did, I was in a rested, calm state when my daughter came into the world.... I'll be doing the same with this one too :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

I was given a local on my back first as well and the pain of the contractions was far too overpowering to feel a needle, even the ones for the IV drip in the arm.


----------



## HeeBeeGeeBee

No I don't want one.

This is my first baby so I really don't know what to expect but I know I want to be free to move around and feel in control, and have a chance at a quick recovery. 

It doesn't exactly trill me to think that this baby has only one way out and it's going to hurt, but honestly...catheters, episiotomies, IV's, ventouse, forcepts, needles in spine and all the other interventions that you are at increased risk of scare me more. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Amen to that HeeBeeGeeBee!


----------



## Charlie189

It looks like i'm going to have to have a c-section if this bub doesnt turn around! 
But if i do get a chance at a normal birth, i want gas and air but no epidural.


----------



## Guppy051708

Charlie, why are you have a c-section? Is your beany breech? I just wanted to say that you CAN have a vaginal, normal delivery with a breech baby! You just need a supportive care provider! Seriously, did you know that out of every 1000 breech babies (and moms that get c-sections because of it), it ionly saves 1 baby? I mean, one baby is one too many in my mind but my point is its not as risky as some lead ya to believe. If you want that vaginal birth, you can certainly have it! (unless she is transverse...then you would need one :dohh:)


----------



## Charlie189

Guppy051708 said:


> Charlie, why are you have a c-section? Is your beany breech? I just wanted to say that you CAN have a vaginal, normal delivery with a breech baby! You just need a supportive care provider! Seriously, did you know that out of every 1000 breech babies (and moms that get c-sections because of it), it ionly saves 1 baby? I mean, one baby is one too many in my mind but my point is its not as risky as some lead ya to believe. If you want that vaginal birth, you can certainly have it! (unless she is transverse...then you would need one :dohh:)

Baby is breech so far yes, my midwife said that if i'd had a baby previously then a breech birth would have been ok, but because its my first they don't recommend it. I've got just over 4 weeks for her to turn before we have to talk options though, so *fingers crossed*


----------



## Guppy051708

No affense, but just because this is your first is a really dumb reason :blush: sorry just my opinion. but to each their own- you still have a right to it! Best of luck hun x:dust:

btw, have you ever seen this? If you havn't please do! 

www.spinningbabies.com
this may help get your LO turned :D


----------



## Guppy051708

oh and i just noticed that youre only 32 weeks :dohh: You have PLENTY of time for the beany to turn!!! They really shouldn't be causing unwarrented anxiety on you like that! There is tons of time for that baby to turn! I wouldn't worry about it yet :hugs:


----------



## Charlie189

she said something about my body not being prepared and that Amelia's in a 'funny position'.
And i have, thank you though, ive been trying all sorts of positions and things to turn her around! haha. I just want her here safely more than anything else but i would prefer a natural birth.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats what a lot of people dont understand, breech vaginal births are just as safe, MOST of the time and when an experienced care provider is in attendance. Not to mention, youre body will do what it needs to do. Its impossible for your body to be unprepared because your body has you in that "state". But anyways, you have lots and lots of time hunny :hugs: I really think she may turn for you! Postive vibes your way hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## aliss

Ina May Gaskins Guide to Childbirth is a good read for any undecided moms


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I whole heartedly agree! That woman is AMAZING! I wish she could be my birth attendant!


----------



## nervouspains

I had two and they didnt touch me!
I had to have a c-section in the end and had a spinal block as the epi's didnt work at all! xx


----------



## jaydens_mummy

i had put in my notes i didnt want 1 as i wanted to have the feeling in my legs. but that soon went out the window :D my waters broke 7pm on the 25th, had to stay in hosp from 1pm 26th and had the tablets inserted to start me off. was in agony all night and by 7am 27th i was 4cm dilated. i had gas and air to start with, then i had a pethidine which made me feel out of control and sooo sick :( then the midwife said you can change your mind about the epidural. i was in that much pain i said yes. best thing i ever chose!! :) pain went away immediately, managed to sleep for a while then pushed LO out. im definately going to opt for it again this time round :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

No. I definitely didn't want one last time and I definitely don't want one this time. For a zillion reasons.
I'll hopefully be birthing at home anyway.


----------



## LEXIANN21

I will! I have felt pain from contractions and I do not like it at all!!!!!! My epi the first time around actually helped my labor progress. We were ready to push after just two hours of having it in, and I only had to push for 15 minutes with my first baby! Whoo! Hoping for a similar experience this time around, faster would be nice too! :)


----------



## Cleo

Hmmm...controversial topic, isn't it:) 

I think it's really just a personal choice and you do what you feel you gotta do. You like your epi? Awesome...Needle up! You want all natural? Brilliant...go for it! You can do it! You want to try a home birth, water birth, hypnobirth? Whatever you want. Just don't judge or question others for what THEY want or feel they need or feel is important to them. If you don't agree, simply say, "For me, I _personally_ don't want to risk it bc," or "For me, I want it bc..." but don't question someone else's decision. Not your place, unless they ask for it.

Giving birth is very personal and we should be able to feel confident in however it plays out, (or however we hope it plays out.) And however it happens, epi, natural, c-sec, water, whatever, we all end up with this awesome little being in the end that will forever have our hearts, and really, who cares how we got to that point, really?


----------



## kimber89

i want one as im petrified thinking about giving birth but im going in thinking i might not get one. not everyone gets them if the person that does them is in surgery at the time it could be too late to get one! so going in with a simple mind!


----------



## LEXIANN21

Cleo said:


> Hmmm...controversial topic, isn't it:)
> 
> I think it's really just a personal choice and you do what you feel you gotta do. You like your epi? Awesome...Needle up! You want all natural? Brilliant...go for it! You can do it! You want to try a home birth, water birth, hypnobirth? Whatever you want. Just don't judge or question others for what THEY want or feel they need or feel is important to them. If you don't agree, simply say, "For me, I _personally_ don't want to risk it bc," or "For me, I want it bc..." but don't question someone else's decision. Not your place, unless they ask for it.
> 
> Giving birth is very personal and we should be able to feel confident in however it plays out, (or however we hope it plays out.) And however it happens, epi, natural, c-sec, water, whatever, we all end up with this awesome little being in the end that will forever have our hearts, and really, who cares how we got to that point, really?

Well said that is exactly how I feel. I dislike it when people are judgemental.


----------



## SparkleBug

This is my biggest worry - I desp want one but was advised that my local maternity hospital, quite frequently refuse by saying its too soon or too late for mums in labour. I wnt one tho! Xx


----------



## Eternal

SparkleBug said:


> This is my biggest worry - I desp want one but was advised that my local maternity hospital, quite frequently refuse by saying its too soon or too late for mums in labour. I wnt one tho! Xx

If you want one then just keeep nagging and nagging and nagging!

Some MWs really are bitches ... I had a very slow labour, im sure the pains werent as bad as i thought (esp having had several gallstone attacks since which are def worse) but it was slow and it wears you down, they said they wouldnt give it to me until i was 6 cms, i kept nagging and nagging, in the meantime i get morphine:thumbup: when i evetually got to 6cms i had myconium in my waters so she couldnt care less about my epi and sent me in a panic down to delivery.

Delivery were lovely, as soon as i said i wanted an epi she went and called the doctor and he did take a little while so i started demanding more morphine, lol, my doctor came and the morphine at the same time and he said no point now and i shouted until i got both :haha:

We ladies can act extreme in labour lol :blush: . for me the epi didnt take away all the pain but i was much more managable, i will have to have one this time as its twins, might end up with a section anway but even if not they still give you one incase. so im happy with that :thumbup: but if it were just one baby i would have one if it were slow again, if i had a quick labour i would be fine without it!


----------



## Eternal

ops, meant to ask where in scotland are you? i delivered my son in aberdeen x


----------



## lesleyann

i did not have one with my son and hopfulyl will be having a home water birth ths time so totaly off the cards.. However i would say to the people who are first time mums straight off the bat saying they want an Epi try first rather than the first twinge running to the hospital demanding an Epi i was soo scared on the pain while i was pregnant but when i went into labour it was not that bad


----------



## VickieLP

I am more frightened of having an EPI than giving birth....
It's my first time and I have no idea what it will feel like and how I will cope.... I am open minded, but have talked about it with OH and am gonna do my best to do it as naturally as possible.... I am not ruling anything out but hope if I have to have one it's a last resort.
For example:-
My sister was adament she was going to have a completely natural birth.... Unfortunately, she just wasn't dilating and had been in labour for days - It was decided she had to have a c-section as baby was getting distressed - She opted for EPI so her husband could be there during c-section.... As it turned out it was the best thing to happen as cord was round babys neck.....
So, I am very open minded..... Will try my best but if advised to, then I won't object!!


----------



## Guppy051708

VickieLP said:


> I am more frightened of having an EPI than giving birth....
> It's my first time and I have no idea what it will feel like and how I will cope.... I am open minded, but have talked about it with OH and am gonna do my best to do it as naturally as possible.... I am not ruling anything out but hope if I have to have one it's a last resort.
> For example:-
> My sister was adament she was going to have a completely natural birth.... Unfortunately, she just wasn't dilating and had been in labour for days - It was decided she had to have a c-section as baby was getting distressed - She opted for EPI so her husband could be there during c-section.... As it turned out it was the best thing to happen as cord was round babys neck.....
> So, I am very open minded..... Will try my best but if advised to, then I won't object!!

That is def one of those times where an epidural was best (best for health reasons I mean, not that's it's not best for any other circumstance but just saying for medical reasons.)

It is def. A personal choice indeed. And judgement....well it's funny bc in the US if you go unmedicated you get judged more bc now you are a "female machoist" :wacko: go figure. Everyone should do their research for sure! But for first time moms you have no idea if its going to be unbearable or not. Research so if the time comes you know the risk and benefits and be confident in your decision but you shouldn't just say you will absolutely need one bc it may not be as bad as you think. Every woman should educate herself on all of the intervention. And woman going unmedicated should really educate herself (like with Bradley method, Brio Birth, Lamaze, .hypnobabies, etc) so that they can truly have an unmedicated birth, if that is what they want. I would say 9 times out of 10 if a woman says she will try her best not to get the epi but doesn't get any type of natural support education, she doesn't succeed. Sounds a little harsh, but it's true. I am a child birth educator and a Doula and you wouldn't believe how many try to wing going unmedicated. There is nothing wrong with the epi. And nothing wrong with no epi but whatever you do please make sure you educate yourself well and have the support you need. As long as you made an informed decision, then whatever you do is best for you :D oh and one last note before I shut up :blush: if your heart is set on the epi, make sure you still learn coping techniques as if you wernt getting an epidural bc sometimes the epi doesn't take well, it's inserted incorrectly, the anasthesiologist can't get to you quickly,etc so make sure you learn coping mechanisms just in case :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

Guppy051708 said:


> VickieLP said:
> 
> 
> I am more frightened of having an EPI than giving birth....
> It's my first time and I have no idea what it will feel like and how I will cope.... I am open minded, but have talked about it with OH and am gonna do my best to do it as naturally as possible.... I am not ruling anything out but hope if I have to have one it's a last resort.
> For example:-
> My sister was adament she was going to have a completely natural birth.... Unfortunately, she just wasn't dilating and had been in labour for days - It was decided she had to have a c-section as baby was getting distressed - She opted for EPI so her husband could be there during c-section.... As it turned out it was the best thing to happen as cord was round babys neck.....
> So, I am very open minded..... Will try my best but if advised to, then I won't object!!
> 
> That is def one of those times where an epidural was best (best for health reasons I mean, not that's it's not best for any other circumstance but just saying for medical reasons.)
> 
> It is def. A personal choice indeed. And judgement....well it's funny bc in the US if you go unmedicated you get judged more bc now you are a "female machoist" :wacko: go figure. Everyone should do their research for sure! But for first time moms you have no idea if its going to be unbearable or not. Research so if the time comes you know the risk and benefits and be confident in your decision but you shouldn't just say you will absolutely need one bc it may not be as bad as you think. Every woman should educate herself on all of the intervention. And woman going unmedicated should really educate herself (like with Bradley method, Brio Birth, Lamaze, .hypnobabies, etc) so that they can truly have an unmedicated birth, if that is what they want. I would say 9 times out of 10 if a woman says she will try her best not to get the epi but doesn't get any type of natural support education, she doesn't succeed. Sounds a little harsh, but it's true. I am a child birth educator and a Doula and you wouldn't believe how many try to wing going unmedicated. There is nothing wrong with the epi. And nothing wrong with no epi but whatever you do please make sure you educate yourself well and have the support you need. As long as you made an informed decision, then *whatever you do is best for you  oh and one last note before I shut up  if your heart is set on the epi, make sure you still learn coping techniques as if you wernt getting an epidural bc sometimes the epi doesn't take well, it's inserted incorrectly, the anasthesiologist can't get to you quickly,etc so make sure you learn coping mechanisms just in case* :thumbup:Click to expand...

This is very true, as a woman in labour you are always the last priority for an epidural (even ahead of scheduled routine surgeries) so just because a hospital epidurals doesn't mean you will actually get one, mine wore off at around 8cm (I had one at 5-8cm) and it was a no-go from there as the anesthesiologist had other things to do! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

^ oh my! I bet it's worse for an epi to be turned down, wore off, or turned off then it is to just do the labor all natural because then you have no time to have built up the pain tolerance as contractions become more intense. -ouch!-


----------



## Hannahloren

I know i want one!!


----------



## Nichole

I didn't want one with my DD and assuming (praying) everything goes well with this one, I won't have one either. Labor was painful, but not unbearable. I didn't have any pain meds at all. The nurses couldn't stop bragging about me (as I was a young first time mom). I was never looked down on for it.


----------



## chrischris83

This is my first baby so I'm undecided but I'm open to having one.


----------



## mamawannabee

I don't plan on getting one, but with that said, I have never been in labor before and cannot say that once I'm there, I won't want one. In the US we don't have gas and air as an option, and at our hospital there are no pools. So the options are epidural or nothing essentially other than birthing methods and relaxation. Which I am looking into, but having now decided against a home birth, I am considering going to the hospital that is a half hour further away (being an hour from here, we are a half hour from the local hospital) where they do have pools. I would never judge someone either way, but personally have just heard too many bad stories about needing c-sections because they put too much medicine in and the women couldn't push, and them making labor take much longer. I guess I'll find out when LO comes!


----------



## Jodie.82

I absolutely did not want one with my first, which shocked a lot of people as I was 17 and the norm seemed to be to not even try and cope with the pain. I was more scared of the risks involved, baby being delivered drowsy and not having the feeling of control over my own body and letting it do and feel what mother nature intended. My labour was pretty long, on and off for a day and then 14 hours full labour from 3cms onwards in the hospital, not progressing too well as baby and womb were posterior so I had back labour pains along with front contractions! By about 7cms I was apparently asking for one but my Mum was there reminding me I could do it and didnt want one so I managed without, probably too late for one by then anyway? I was so glad afterwards I hadnt had one and for this birth im having a home water birth for a million reasons but an epi is def be the last choice I would make! 85% of births in the capital of Peru where im living end in csection, a lot of those are planned also so I was horrified at that and decided homebirth was best for me!


----------



## LilSnowflake

I dont want an Epidural. 

With my other pregnancy (11 yrs ago) i wanted a Water Birth (which i ended up hating BTW - I ended up getting out of the pool after about 15 mins b/c it just irritated me for some reason!). So i wasnt allowed any pain relief other than Gas & Air. By the time i was pleading for drugs it was too late & time to push, so i did it all on just Gas & Air that time.

I think most of what made me feel so desperately in need of pain relief was the fear of what was to come. Now i KNOW i CAN give birth to a baby w/o anything bad happening to me, i feel stronger and calmer and more ready to go into a natural birth w/o drugs (other than Gas & Air!).

Of course my resolve may crumble when it comes to it but im determined to attempt a natural, active labour, definitely with no epidural. If i give in and have anything it will more likley be Pethidine, but i dont want either for various reasons.

Im reading all the books i can to get my head in the right place for drug-free labour: Childbirth Without Fear, Ina May's Guide To Childbirth, Active Childbirth, Natal Hynotherapy Birth Preperation, Hypnobirthing etc etc.

Let's hope my resolve doesnt fail at the final hour! xxx


----------



## x__amour

I did have an epidural with my labor with my daughter but I did go 27 hours without one so I'm pretty proud of myself for even that. I thought I would cave and it get ASAP. It's a good thing I did because 5 hours later I was rushed for an emergency c-section so it's good that it was already in place. With my next LO, I would probably get another epidural but see if I could go longer. Though I still think it'll end up being a c-section because I have "insufficient pelvic space." We'll see. :flow:


----------



## Alfiegraydon

Yup, im hoping for an Epidural, had one with my last and thought it was great!


----------



## Dolphinz4

I can't really say what's going to happen when I give birth- This will be my first- Im hoping that I can have a natural birth with no medication- BUT You never know- I am 100% open to recieving an epidural if need be- I dont know how bad or how "not so bad" labor pains are because Ive never been there- But if there is something that will make it not so painful for me to give birth, then Im all for it :) All the women in my have had a c-section, so we'll se what happens with me :)


----------



## ahcigar1

I plan on getting one. For several reasons that I don't care to mention. This will be my first and only child. But in all honesty I want things to go as easily and smoothly as possible.


----------



## BrittneyMom

I will not have one this time! I had the worst experience with mine last time. The guy stuck me 7 times to get it in the right spot, yes 7 times!!!. Afterwards my right leg was numb for over a year from nerve damage.


----------



## Lucy22

I didn't get one last time and I plan on avoiding one at all costs this time too.
With my older LO I just had gas and air and I'm hoping I won't need anything other than that this time.
I'm terrified of the thought of being permanently paralyzed after one, not sure why b/c I don't even know anyone who had that happen to them. Just scared, I guess.
So natural all the way for me :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Lucy22 said:


> I didn't get one last time and I plan on avoiding one at all costs this time too.
> With my older LO I just had gas and air and I'm hoping I won't need anything other than that this time.
> I'm terrified of the thought of being permanently paralyzed after one, not sure why b/c I don't even know anyone who had that happen to them. Just scared, I guess.
> So natural all the way for me :D

Although my friend is not paralyzed from one, they did it wrong and now she has permanent nerve damage. It causes her so much pain day in and day out...and her LO is 3 years old :(


----------



## Jacks

I had an epidural with my first pregnancy, never again unless I really had too, it only worked on my right side and I felt all the contractions on my left side, I needed a c section in the end and was put to sleep.


----------



## Sammiesfirst

I'm a first time Mom and I have heard soo many mixed opinons on this. But I heard they don't give you an Epidural till your 4CM dilated. & I heard that if your home & you start going into labor that if you get in a hot shower ( on all fours and the water hitting your back) it makes you dilate faster and you wont feel any pain.. SO I want to do that before I go to the hospital so this way I can get the epidural faster! Im such a WUSS i hate pain!! I'm afraid that the needle is going to hurt & mess up my back


----------



## Guppy051708

Sammiesfirst said:


> I'm a first time Mom and I have heard soo many mixed opinons on this. But I heard they don't give you an Epidural till your 4CM dilated. & I heard that if your home & you start going into labor that if you get in a hot shower ( on all fours and the water hitting your back) it makes you dilate faster and you wont feel any pain.. SO I want to do that before I go to the hospital so this way I can get the epidural faster! Im such a WUSS i hate pain!! I'm afraid that the needle is going to hurt & mess up my back

Some docs will give it prior to active labor (which is 4CM) but most will NOT. This is because an epidural can slow labor down if given before active labor.


----------

